# DATA RECOVERY FROM PHYSICALLY DAMAGED HARD DISK



## chetan.g (Oct 4, 2009)

HELLO..

I Had Samgung 80 GB hard disk (IDE) which got physically damaged . I want to recover full 80 GB data from it. and, I am not finding any help from local hardware . Guys please help me in this matter..

Is full data recover is possible from physically damaged hard disk .. and if it is then please suggest me Data Recovery center in Mumbai

please looking forward for your support
thank you


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 4, 2009)

there is a data recovery center in mumbai named stellar phoenix data recovery....try that....but i think it'll burn a big hole in your pocket.


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks yarr... 

I have to recover 80 GB .. can u give me address of stellar phoenix data recovery center in mumbai.

is there any other data recovery center ....cheap one but professional.


thanks :


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 4, 2009)

ask some local hardware store...they may be able to he;p you...but if the data is really really really.....really important...you should not mind paying the price...

check this- *www.stellarinfo.com/contact.php

you may also try their software for a 30 day trial from here- *www.stellarinfo.com/partition-recovery.htm


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 6, 2009)

THANKS HIMA,

BUT WHN I ASKED MY LOCAL VENDOR THEY TOLD IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO RECOVER DATA FROM PHYSICALLY DAMAGED HARD DISK.. AND THERE IS NO ONE IN MUMBAI TO RECOVER DATA... 

BUT I WILL CONTACT TO STELLAR .

THANKS FOR SUPPORT


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 7, 2009)

oh...i didn't read that it was a physically damaged disk...thats why i posted the link for that software..i think your best bet would be to contact stellar directly...best of luck.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 10, 2009)

^^^^yes you are right Stellar Phoenix is best but they charge very much.


----------

